# Dataone Automation (The Comprehensive Guide)



## yrana2002 (Jan 4, 2006)

Well, there's been a lot of hue and cry about automatic configuration with dataone regarding the happy hours or free time. 
Everyone wanted only one thing: *Sleep Happy while Download Full without Getting Big Whobbling Bills.* 

One member even posted a tutorial regarding the process, but unfortunately it didn't work.  

Here i tell you a step -by-step procedure of automation of your downloads with repect to download managers & torrent clients.
One thing to be noted here is unlike others, no third party software has been used for this procedure. :roll: 

*Note:* This method only works, if you don't completely power off your system, that is dont switch off the main power supply. Also, i assume that you have kept your modem on and you never disable the LAN.


*Step 1**)* *Automatic Bootup From BIOS:*

Instead of using third party softwares for automatic startup, we use a utility now available in most BIOS.
*Note: This one is for Phoenix Award BIOS*
a) Enter your BIOS at bootup by pressing del, F1, enter, etc.

b)Go to *Power Management* Tab and select the option of *Automatic Power On.
*
*c)* Chose The Option for Scheduled Power on-> Set it Enabled-> Set it Daily-> Enter the time as 02/05/00 for dataone->Chose Startup Sequence as Automatic-> Press Esc.->Got to Exit and choose Save & Exit.

*Note:* You may change the timings as per your appropriation. However, bsnl's clock may not match with yours.

If u use passwords for logging in, you can follow these steps:

1) Go to the Start Menu and the Run box.

2) Type in the following:

control userpasswords2

now click OK

3) In the new Windows that appears select the account you wish to make the primary logon.

Now uncheck the "Users must enter a username and password..." box.

4) Hit Apply and a dialog box will appear asking you to confirm the selected users password.


*Step 2**)* *Configuring your torrent client.*

This section explains how to configure torrent clients for automatic startup & downloading.
It uses a windows utility called as '*Task Schedular'
*.

To open it,
Go to Start->Programs->Accessories->System Tools->Scheduled Tasks.

*a)* Click *Add a new task*.

*b)*A windows will appear. Select *Next*


*img376.imageshack.us/img376/6145/task12fv.th.png


*c)*Select your torrent client from the list or click browse & then click next.


*img376.imageshack.us/img376/8849/task28us.th.png
*



d)* Select the option of daily*"Daily"* and click next.


*img376.imageshack.us/img376/3101/task33ws.th.png     :roll: 



*e)* In the start time column, fill in 2:10:00 AM and select *Everyday* and click Next.
*img390.imageshack.us/img390/4073/task48xf.th.png



*f)* There will be fields for username & password. The username field would have been filled automatically. If not, then enter the username  you use to log on to your PC. In the password section, enter your password, if you use one. If not, leave them blank and click next.



*img390.imageshack.us/img390/8323/task52nt.th.png



*Note:* If u dont give a correct password or no password, then it will give you an error. Do not worry, check at the end of this section.



*g)*When the task is created, right click the task and select *Properties*.
If u have not entered the password or have got an error when adding the task, select 'Run only if logged on'.


*img353.imageshack.us/img353/2640/sgphoto200601041823353io.th.png



*h)* Click *The Settings* Tab. 
Check "Stop if task runs for" and enter values as 5 hours 37 minutes. ( again it depends upon you). Click Ok.


*img459.imageshack.us/img459/1917/sgphoto200601041744184gl.th.png

This configures your client to run at 2:10 A.M. and shut down automatically at 7:47A.M.

For configuring the client settings, ( Here is an example of Bitcomet)
*a)* Click Prefereces-> Go To appearance and check the options of '*Auto -resume tasks on startup*'. 


*img361.imageshack.us/img361/6552/bc12vy.th.png



This ensures that whenever the client starts, it will automatically start downloading the tasks.
*Imp: Whenever closing the client, ensure that you don't stop the tasks or else the next time, they won't start automatically.*

Some users may be using *DAP* as their download managers. For them, 
1. Start *Download Accelerator Plus*->Go to Tools Menu->Options.

2. In General, check "Launch DAP on startup".

3. Select Schedular and check *"Start Schedular at"* and select Daily and enter start time as 2:10:00 A.M. and also check *"Stop Schedular at"* and enter values as 7:50:00 A.M.
You may also want to shut down the pc. For that check the options...
*'Hang up Modem', 'Quit Download Accelerator' and 'Shutdown computer'.*
Click close.


*img353.imageshack.us/img353/1497/dap12mi.th.png




*Step 3) Automating Shutdown*

Now, the final step is shutting down the pc after the downloading. 
We saw how it can be done with DAP above. 
For others, here's a guide..
*a)* Right click on the Desktop.
Left click on New > Shortcut.


*www.tacktech.com/images/articles/316/right-click.png

*b)* In the Type the location of the item: textbox enter
%windir%\System32\shutdown.exe -s
 Click the Next > button.


*www.tacktech.com/images/articles/316/shortcut1a.png

*c)* In the Type a name for this shortcut: textbox enter *Shutdown*. Click Finish.

This creates a shortcut on the desktop which shuts down the pc.

*d)* Now, again go to Task Schedular->Add new task.
Choose the file "shutdown" just created. Click Next..

*e)* Again, select perform this task Daily, choose start time as 7:53 A.M. Click Next...
*
f)*  The username field would have been filled automatically. If not, then enter the username  you use to log on to your PC. In the password section, enter your password, if you use one. If not, leave them blank and click next. 

*g)* Click Finish. Now, again right click on task, click properties and ensure that the *'Run only if logged on'* box is checked. Click OK.

Now, the procedure will be as follows:

Startup at 2:05 AM, 
Client Starts at 2:10 AM ( Dap downloads at 2:10AM)
Client stops at 7:47AM ( Dap stops downloads at 7:50AM)
Computer shuts down at 7:53 AM.

I hope this short manual was useful. 
Any replies, suggestions, or comments are welcome.
8)


----------



## vijay_7287 (Jan 4, 2006)

where can i get that Bios?


----------



## cool_dude_prav (Jan 4, 2006)

one BIG question Mr.Wise Guy

how wud u ensure logging in on Windows XP/2003???


reply that and i guarantee that ur idea is the greatest (for that time until when another greatest emerges)

Prav.

PS: not meant to annoy the original author... just in order to safe-guard the n00bs...


----------



## shwetanshu (Jan 4, 2006)

simple use TweakUI-->Logon-->Autologon and then fill in the details


----------



## yrana2002 (Jan 5, 2006)

cool_dude_prav said:
			
		

> one BIG question Mr.Wise Guy
> 
> how wud u ensure logging in on Windows XP/2003???
> 
> ...



Even simpler method....

1) Go to the Start Menu and the Run box.

2) Type in the following:

control userpasswords2

now click OK

3) In the new Windows that appears select the account you wish to make the primary logon.

Now uncheck the "Users must enter a username and password..." box.

4) Hit Apply and a dialog box will appear asking you to confirm the selected users password.

Click OK when you are done!


----------



## naveenpoddar (Jan 5, 2006)

@yrana2002: I am using Phoneix Award BIOS only for my RS480 mobo. but there is no option for *Automatic Power-ON.* or like that. If there is any other alternative pls suggest .


----------



## cool_dude_prav (Jan 6, 2006)

yrana2002 said:
			
		

> cool_dude_prav said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks for the reply... my post was only meant as a reminder to ur slight mistake. now u can edit ur original post to incl. the same...

Prav.


----------



## yrana2002 (Jan 25, 2006)

naveenpoddar said:
			
		

> @yrana2002: I am using Phoneix Award BIOS only for my RS480 mobo. but there is no option for *Automatic Power-ON.* or like that. If there is any other alternative pls suggest .




The Bios that i'm having is the IBM Pheonix Award BIOS 2CKT20AUS.
Just check more deeply, there maybe some other option not exactly as Automatic Power On, but something in the Power Managment section.


----------



## phreak0ut (Apr 28, 2006)

Even I've I posted a detailed tutorial regarding this. But somehow I'm not able to find out. Also I cant believe that you can tell that it does not work. IT DOES. I have tried and tested it and thats the way I download my stuff from the net during the free period. Mr. Rana, plz tell me why it doesn't work and what was the workaround you came up with. 

@navjodpoddar-Dude, even I've got the same motherboard.  Go to the BIOS settings and go to Power Management Setup. Later, set the wake-up time and the date(set the date to 0 for everyday start). Set the time. Save the setting and you are done!!

P.S-Unfortunately I dont have my broadband connection now as I used to surf the whole day and the bill mounted a lot    Hope my tutorial also worked.


----------



## yrana2002 (Apr 30, 2006)

phreak0utt said:
			
		

> Even I've I posted a detailed tutorial regarding this. But somehow I'm not able to find out. Also I cant believe that you can tell that it does not work. IT DOES. I have tried and tested it and thats the way I download my stuff from the net during the free period. Mr. Rana, plz tell me why it doesn't work and what was the workaround you came up with.



You see i did not mention your tutorial here. I indicated the one by Mario_pant. Somehow, the method indicated there doesnt work with my pc.

Its because i dont dial into my connection. I have an always-on-connection( PPPoE). So, it doesnt work for this matter.

Also, i am really happy with this method as there isnt much electricity consumed when the pc is off, rather than on standby.


----------



## mario_pant (Apr 30, 2006)

ok ok agreed!  
PS: aww... this min post length scks!


----------



## yrana2002 (Apr 30, 2006)

Well, Mario, i'm indeed surprised by your reply. 


> now i see my name being mentioned here and that too with wrong aligations on me....



If you have searched the whole post properly, i dont see any kindof *Wrong Allegations*  been put to you.

Neither did anyone critisize you for your tutorial. Even i think it was a good one, but just like others *& mine too*, it didnt work for some. Its absolutely normal. 

I still dont understand your reaction.  

BTW, yes, you better mind your language there. You cant punch somebody and say that you were sorry.. 


*Savvy*


----------



## cyberzook (Apr 30, 2006)

I have Intel 865 GBF board.. I can't find auto on feature.. Is it there in this board? Help


----------



## yrana2002 (Apr 30, 2006)

cyberzook said:
			
		

> I have Intel 865 GBF board.. I can't find auto on feature.. Is it there in this board? Help




Well, as far as my knowledge tells me, there is an *Auto-Power On* feature in your indicated motherboard. 

When you enter the *BIOS settings*, go & search around anything related to *Power settings*.(the tab names may not correspond to the ones indicated here).
I think you'll find it.

*Savvy*


----------



## PinKLip (Apr 30, 2006)

"happy hours or free time" ???
When it is free time ??
Please tell me ?
thanks


----------



## blackleopard92 (Apr 30, 2006)

There is one catch.
How do u switch CPE off.
It has to be switched off for it to work


----------



## amritpal2489 (May 15, 2006)

great  totally great
..............................Keep up the Good Work


----------



## cyberzook (May 18, 2006)

yrana2002 said:
			
		

> Well, as far as my knowledge tells me, there is an *Auto-Power On* feature in your indicated motherboard.
> 
> When you enter the *BIOS settings*, go & search around anything related to *Power settings*.(the tab names may not correspond to the ones indicated here).
> I think you'll find it.
> ...



But I did not find any.. I have even checked the manual for 865 board...
anyone plz find it for me..(if its there)
Desperately need this


----------



## PinKLip (May 23, 2006)

Ok Is there any one who has tried it ?
PLZ give feedback..
Thanks
Regards
PinKLip


----------



## yrana2002 (May 23, 2006)

Of course, its worked for me, thats the reason i posted this tutorial.

I have already mentioned. Those who dont have this *Auto-power* on facilitated BIOS, this method may not work for them.
They should try to put the pc on *Standby *rather than Shut it Down and use a program to wake it up on a scheduled time while the rest of the procedure follows the same pattern.

*Savvy*


----------



## gary4gar (May 23, 2006)

blackleopard92 said:
			
		

> There is one catch.
> How do u switch CPE off.
> It has to be switched off for it to work



what is CPE????
@yrana2002
nice one
i will add to ur repute


----------



## adityaksharma (May 24, 2006)

the thing is tht you have to connect at 2 am or later for this to work so how do i set up my modem to turn on at two.... i dont use a dialer i use simple plug it in the lan and then assign an ip method..... so if the modem is turned on the billing will continue form the earlier session and i will b billed for it..... 
bsnl has clarified that for free time to work u must login b/w 2 am to 8 am..... thus..... unless someone tell me how do i configure a pppoe connection or tell me hw to turn the modem on automatically ....... because this will only be possible then....... and if u figure that out then quite obviously........ happy hours!!!!


----------



## yrana2002 (May 24, 2006)

> so if the modem is turned on the billing will continue form the earlier session and i will b billed for it.....
> bsnl has clarified that for free time to work u must login b/w 2 am to 8 am....



Well, that is not true. If you have ventured properly in the BSNL sticky in the *General Forum*, then you will realize.

It has never happened to me in the past 7 months of my usage. Your account counter stops as soon as 2:00AM is reached and starts at 8:00AM. 
Whatever you do between this period is irrelevant.

However, if you still dont trust anybody  , then see this link on how to set up a *PPPoE* connection: 
Setting up a PPoE

An Alternative that i use for my safety is use *AutoHotkey* to create scripts that automatically enable disable LAN at a specified time. 
AutoHotKey was introduced in the *Digit CD* this time.
Go to Help for options on how to create such a script. If you dont understand it, then request here and i will post the method.

*Savvy*


----------



## jack// ani (May 25, 2006)

yrana2002 said:
			
		

> Well, that is not true. If you have ventured properly in the BSNL sticky in the *General Forum*, then you will realize.
> 
> It has never happened to me in the past 7 months of my usage. Your account counter stops as soon as 2:00AM is reached and starts at 8:00AM.
> Whatever you do between this period is irrelevant.
> ...



yes...there is no billing during 2am - 8am, and its also dosen't matter when you did your login, say you logged at 1am and logged out at 9am, then you will only be charge for *2 hours* your *6 hour* is still free......so enjoy!!! 

ShaPlus....dataone bandwith usage finder nicely extracts out overlapped period, just because it really free!!!! And nobody....ever faced probelm or complained about it!!!


----------



## PinKLip (May 26, 2006)

yrana2002 said:
			
		

> Of course, its worked for me, thats the reason i posted this tutorial.
> 
> I have already mentioned. Those who dont have this *Auto-power* on facilitated BIOS, this method may not work for them.
> They should try to put the pc on *Standby *rather than Shut it Down and use a program to wake it up on a scheduled time while the rest of the procedure follows the same pattern.
> ...


Thanks yarana,
I will try this as soon as i get H500 plan. My BIOS does not have auto power facilities, is there any 3rd party app to do it?


> use a program to wake it up on a scheduled time while the rest of the procedure follows the same pattern.


what app can be used ???
Btw what is your dataone plan ??


----------



## yrana2002 (May 26, 2006)

If you dont have any Auto-On option in your BIOS, then you cannot shutdown your PC. You will have to omit that step.

Instead, you will have to put your PC on* standby*.

Now, there are two steps you can do to get the rest of the processes going.

*a) Using Task Schedular:*


Go to Start->Programs->Accessories->*Task Schedula*r

Select the task that runs the earliest during our process, for example, Bitcomet in my case.

Right click the task->Select *Properties*

Go to Settings Tab and check *Wake the Computer to Run This Task*.

So, from now on, just put your computer on standby, and let everything else work on its own.

*b) Using Third-Party Software.
*
There's nothing much to expain in this method. All you have to do is get a software for waking your pc on a scheduled time such as Auto Power-on and Shut-down 2.
Just configure the settings as required and your PC is ready to enjoy the Happy Hours  



			
				pinkLip said:
			
		

> Btw what is your dataone plan ??


I have a Home500 Plan and i'm very happy with it  

*Savvy*


----------



## PinKLip (May 27, 2006)

Thanks yarana.
You have given a nice tutorials 
Regards 
PinKLip


----------



## tinku dhar (May 30, 2006)

hey m8,,,

can u tell me wats the main use of the tutorial ???????????

if possible in short man wats the use of this in dataone

regards


----------



## mayhbp (May 31, 2006)

finally i dont need it now switched to ul plan thank god no more sleepless nights


----------



## tinku dhar (May 31, 2006)

mayhbp said:
			
		

> finally i dont need it now switched to ul plan thank god no more sleepless nights



m8 wat is this plan ?????????????

regards


----------



## Vyasram (May 31, 2006)

see a thread "bsnl breaks the silence" in the gen/tech news


----------



## troubleshooter (Jun 3, 2006)

I have an Intel 845 GEBV2 motherboard with an Intel BIOS how do i automate my MTNL Triband connection. Please help me.


----------



## Vyasram (Jun 3, 2006)

This is what i did
Installed xp on c
Installed xp64 on d and made it default boot
Made the user accounts for my family in winxp 32
Installed utorrent and fdm on xp64.
Now when my pc automatically switches on by bios it'll boot into xp64
So i dont have to set default accounts in xp32 where all my personal data is stored with COMPLETE PRIVACY.


----------



## sre06 (Sep 27, 2006)

please tell me how to reduce my bills of data one


----------



## superuser (Oct 21, 2006)

simply not rq for those on unlimited as i am


----------



## anantkhaitan (Oct 21, 2006)

Probably this thread may help you

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=35347


----------



## Manshahia (May 31, 2007)

wat if one has to dial to connect to the internet??
i think u hav an answer to that too..
i m having the modem provided by the bsnl....


----------



## vijubizz (Aug 20, 2008)

PinKLip said:


> Thanks yarana,
> I will try this as soon as i get H500 plan. My BIOS does not have auto power facilities, is there any 3rd party app to do it?
> 
> what app can be used ???
> Btw what is your dataone plan ??


Yaa,there is a 3rd party free software for *Autopower* Facility...You can download from *Here*


----------



## thewisecrab (Aug 20, 2008)

Dude, you digged up a two year old thread
You cant expect a reply now 
A good tutorial though...


----------

